# Results of Rowe's Surprise 2012!



## masterofthebass (Mar 20, 2012)

So during the surprise party Katie threw for Rowe's 21st birthday, the group of cubers there decided to do what we do best... cube! Although we had all the requirements for an official competition, we didn't think the WCA would accept our results, so I'm posting them here. There were a few drinks enjoyed by the competitors so there may be some unfamiliar results.


3x3:

```
Name			1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1	Rowe Hessler		9.19	9.00	9.86	9.27	11.30	9.00	11.30	9.44
2	Breandan Vallance	8.75	10.36	10.21	9.78	9.84	8.75	10.36	9.94
3	Dan Cohen		DNF	11.44	13.13	11.56	11.16	11.16	DNF	12.04
4	Phil Yu			15.41	12.40	12.27	12.58	14.09	12.27	15.41	13.02
5	Kian Barry		13.15	12.05	24.80	15.58	13.56	12.05	24.80	14.10
6	Sam Boyles		20.58	14.05	12.59	14.61	14.13	12.59	20.58	14.26
7	Bobby D'Angelo		14.44	13.97	17.33	12.69	25.80	12.69	25.80	15.25
8	Erik Johnson		15.97	18.33	21.33	16.28	16.80	15.97	21.33	17.14
9	Tony Mitts		19.58	19.13	18.97	21.53	16.41	16.41	21.53	19.23
10	Bob Burton		21.00	19.77	22.94	18.81	21.50	18.81	22.94	20.76
11	Katie Sosik		39.97	30.09	31.18	31.25	26.44	26.44	39.97	30.84
12	Jaclyn Sawler		45.77	43.36	1:26.81	1:46.81	42.34	42.34	1:46.81	58.65
13	Kelly Sosik		3:24.97	1:29.13	1:31.87	1:35.91	1:28.21	1:28.21	3:24.97	1:32.30
```


2x2:

```
Name	1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1	erik	10.28	4.65	4.59	5.28	3.75	3.75	10.28	4.84
2	kian	6.96	5.52	5.90	4.55	4.46	4.46	6.96	5.32
3	dan	9.52	4.30	4.05	9.11	3.80	3.80	9.52	5.82
4	bobby	7.63	6.65	6.18	5.33	5.34	5.33	7.63	6.06
5	bob	6.33	17.86	6.97	6.06	5.03	5.03	17.86	6.45
6	phil	6.34	8.83	6.11	6.16	7.28	6.11	8.83	6.59
7	rowe	4.11	9.13	2.40	6.94	16.03	2.40	16.03	6.73
8	sam	7.16	5.63	10.78	6.16	dnf	5.63	DNF	8.03
9	tony	8.71	DNF	8.06	11.78	7.63	7.63	DNF	9.52
```


3x3 OH:

```
Name		1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1	Phil		17.38	18.66	19.02	15.66	16.66	15.66	19.02	17.57
2	Dan		40.44	21.94	21.16	15.02	18.80	15.02	40.44	20.63
3	Kian		21.44	20.46	24.68	21.30	20.50	20.46	24.68	21.08
4	Rowe		22.90	22.22	26.08	25.77	26.52	22.22	26.52	24.92
5	Breandan	32.97	26.53	22.34	20.78	DNF	20.78	DNF	27.28
6	Sam		29.55	24.38	30.34	DNF	31.36	24.38	DNF	30.42
7	Bob		36.28	36.81	43.86	39.88	41.11	36.28	43.86	39.27
```


5x5:

```
Name			1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1	Breandan Vallance	1:14.77	1:14.08	1:18.69	1:17.52	1:17.08	1:14.08	1:18.69	1:16.46
2	Dan Cohen		1:13.17	1:23.22	1:18.63	1:15.56	1:19.21	1:13.17	1:23.22	1:17.80
3	Erik Johnson		1:39.37	1:43.47	1:46.97	1:47.05	1:38.46	1:38.46	1:47.05	1:43.27
4	Kian Barry		2:39.86	2:09.86	1:59.90	2:04.52	2:10.40	1:59.90	2:39.86	2:08.26
5	Rowe Hessler		3:40.36	2:56.97				2:56.97	3:40.36	
6	Tony Mits		3:26.43					3:26.43	3:26.43	
7	Bob Burton		5:23.84					5:23.84	5:23.84
```


Magic:

```
Name		1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
1	Jaclyn Sawler	2.22	1.97	2.19	2.55	3.90	1.97	3.90	2.32
2	Sam Boyles	2.30	2.30	2.19	5.03	2.86	2.19	5.03	2.49
3	Dan Cohen	1.88	3.22	3.75	1.16	4.36	1.16	4.36	2.95
4	Bob Burton	4.66	3.65	8.65	3.36	2.58	2.58	8.65	3.89
5	Katie Sosik	DNF	4.06	3.58	2.56	4.21	2.56	DNF	3.95
6	Tony Mitts	25.19	6.94	5.18	3.41	2.09	2.09	25.19	5.18
7	Kian Barry	5.88	6.00	6.02	4.88	5.72	4.88	6.02	5.87
8	Laeticia Compas	8.80	8.90	7.31	7.83	8.84	7.31	8.90	8.49
9	Rowe Hessler	DNF	5.41	3.31	4.47	DNf	3.31	DNF	DNF
```


----------



## Carson (Mar 20, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Magic:
> 
> ```
> Name		1	2	3	4	5	Best	Worst	Average
> ...


 

HA!!! I love it!


----------



## Bubitrek (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW!!!


----------



## Bob (Mar 20, 2012)

I was wondering when you would post these. By the time we started this competition, some of us had more than just a few beverages. By the time we ended, some of us would have been advised not to drive.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 20, 2012)

Bob said:


> I was wondering when you would post these. By the time we started this competition, some of us had more than just a few beverages. By the time we ended, some of us would have been advised not to drive.


 
Ya... I was trying to figure out how to format them / where to post. 

If you look at Rowe's results, you can see the trend of the night


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn pb OH average...


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 20, 2012)

Some drinks during OH, Rowe? lol


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, we can know just by viewing the results whose birthday it was.^^


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2012)

wtf rowe 2x2.


----------



## RaresB (Mar 20, 2012)

nice results, too bad i wasnt invited


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> 5x5:
> 
> ```
> 5	Rowe Hessler		3:40.36	2:56.97				2:56.97	3:40.36
> ```


 
Amazing


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2012)

He was drunker two weeks ago. Bob was beating him.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 20, 2012)

*looks at Rowe's results*

This can only mean one thing...

SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS


----------



## sam (Mar 21, 2012)

Best competition I've been to in a while...


----------



## Bob (Mar 21, 2012)

sam said:


> Best competition I've been to in a while...


 
also the *ONLY* one you've been to in a while...


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 21, 2012)

When I saw Rowe's 5x5 times, I pictured him sitting at a table solving with two or three empty beer cans scattered across the stackmat. It would have been cool, though, if everyone's times dropped because of the alcohol. I'd half expect Bob to bring a six pack to every comp. xP All kidding aside, it sounds like it was a good time. Glad you posted results.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone still needs to make a malt liquor video.


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 21, 2012)

katie was winning races against rowe. he only had like 3 pairs done before she finished. so funny


----------



## LarsN (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds fun. WCA approved my suprise party competition a few years ago, but of course we kept the alcohol hidden until after the competition


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 21, 2012)

3x3 was silly
first solve: 9.19 accidental xcross
second solve: double sune ZBLL
third solve: RLS into PLL skip (LL skip)

so, three lucky solves in one round. I already had about 5 drinks at this point lol.

But yeah, thanks Katie for organizing it and thanks to everyone for coming, it was definitely the best birthday party ever (can't even remember the last time i had one lol). I love you guys.


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 21, 2012)

I think this time was worse. I didn't lose to Katie in a race two weeks ago.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 21, 2012)

Happy 21st!


----------

